
Ad-tech, touchscreen capture, and our 'social dilemma' - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/ad-tech-touchscreen-capture-and-our-social-dilemma-a50d0ef375e1
======
4cao
The AdNauseam browser extension mentioned in the article:
[https://adnauseam.io/](https://adnauseam.io/)

